# Frogs & Toads > Budgett's Frogs >  Ready to Estivate?

## Sprout

Hi, can anyone help me?

My Budgett's has recently become quite sleepy and stays asleep under her leaves most of the day. She's usually pretty alert in the day with her eyes poking out of the water, watching me but is choosing to hide and rest more recently. I thought she was trying to tell me she's ready to estivate however at night she has become very active, splashing a lot and swimming around her tank. She doesn't make any noises or seem distressed and has been eating fine. I'm pretty confused by her behaviour!

----------


## John Clare

You might be right.  It's hard to know.  Perhaps that that or maybe she's not happy with her accommodations?

----------


## Sprout

Thanks John,

The weather in London is pretty Autumnal at the moment, though her tank's temps are constantly maintained. Maybe she has picked up on this regardless. This morning she was more active and excited to eat with her eyes poking out. Really not sure what to make of it!

----------

